# Ice Garbage



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'd just like to say how disappointed people who fish mogadore and leave trash. 

You're lazy and disrespectful if you leave plastic cigar tips, donut boxes, McDonald's wrappers everywhere, general trash, etc.









There was a pop can and a bag of food 10' away from a trash can. How lazy do you have to be to do that?

this happened on two different parts of the lake (congress lake and 43 ramp)

In addition also seeing dead fish all over the ice bc people catch, kill, and waste fish. 

Seriously you're adults, treat the area and fish with a little respect and clean up after yourselves.


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

These were the last two things I saw. There were much worse areas and more litter.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

jared015 said:


> These were the last two things I saw. There were much worse area and litter


don't worry about the trash on CLR, me and my boy picked up everything that you took pictures of but still left there, your welcome.


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow. Reasonable response.

I picked up a bunch of stuff as well but wasn't going to sit around all day being the chain gang picking up after everything I saw. 

Thank you for doing that though.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah sorry about that smart reply, i'm still pissed at all the freakin' trash on CLR, it's only been fished for a week and looked like that... REALLY, my 6yr old boy probably asked half a dozen times, DAD... WHY WOULD SOMEONE DO THIS ? that was hard to answer without cursing,


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

trapperjon said:


> yeah sorry about that smart a$$ reply, i'm still pissed at all the freakin' trash on CLR, it's only been fished for a week and looked like that... REALLY, my 6yr old boy probably asked half a dozen times, DAD... WHY WOULD SOMEONE DO THIS ? that was hard to answer without cursing,



Understandable, I'm not on this site to fight with people or name call. I should probably edit my post

But like you said, it's hard too when you see all that crap

Literally I had no more trash bag space you would need to have a big yard bag to get it all.


----------



## lgmthbs (Jan 22, 2015)

Thats it!It doesn't matter where you go,any time of year.Look at any bank fishing areas.Mosquito and Berlin causeways are some of the worst.Berlin has trash cans right by their cars where they park.I watched a guy at the rocky river pick up all his trash throw it in the woods and walk right by a trash can.I just don't get it


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Garbage on the ice despicable! Dink gills on the ice I'm on the other side of the argument on. They won't go to waste the birds gotta eat too!


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

Perch too. I just think it's a waste. It was cool seeing a bald eagle eat them though.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

lgmthbs said:


> HILLBILLIES.Thats it!It doesn't matter where you go,any time of year.Look at any bank fishing areas.Mosquito and Berlin causeways are some of the worst.Berlin has trash cans right by their cars where they park.I watched a guy at the rocky river pick up all his trash throw it in the woods and walk right by a trash can.I just don't get it


Whoever they are, they're the same pigs who trash the shoreline when they fish there! Reprobates! You know what I'd like to see? A concentrated enforcement effort like drunk driving checkpoints. Move it around, with rangers and LEO's hitting different spots, maybe in plain clothes. They see someone pig up the place and leave their trash, BUSTED! And make them pay! Word will get around.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Sorry bobber, I disagree. Seen to many piles of dinks that also had dink red ears and pumpkinseeds in them. Those red ears would grow . I used to throw dinks in the ice, no more. Birds will find other ways to eat.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

It's everywhere. Most have a shanty and/or bucket to carry it out in.
You carried it in. That means carry it out.
Only leave holes in the ice. Nothing more.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Some people need their clocks cleaned for being such inconsiderate pigs. I'd love to post a big sign with that picture saying, "If you can't act like an adult stay home. There are enough ice holes out here already".


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Whenever you have resources like lakes, streams and rivers it is a PRIVILEGE to use it not to abuse it. Pick up your garbage before you leave. There are certain classifications of people who does that and you know who you are !!! In addition to, practice catch and release if your not planning on keeping the DINKS and not letting them lay on the ice because they are to small or you don't feel like cleaning them. End of story


----------



## Tall Paul (Jan 14, 2015)

I witness the same thing shore fishing at nimisila. I have spoken with metro Rangers several times about the need to make an example out of those who want to trash the place. Enforce the litter laws and word would eventually get out and hopefully help put a stop to it! I can't believe how some want to trash such a beautiful place.


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> I witness the same thing shore fishing at nimisila. I have spoken with metro Rangers several times about the need to make an example out of those who want to trash the place. Enforce the litter laws and word would eventually get out and hopefully help put a stop to it! I can't believe how some want to trash such a beautiful place.



Absolutely right. A couple $500 littering tickets would work. Also multiple offenses maybe a ban from fishing the lake.


----------



## lgmthbs (Jan 22, 2015)

The sad thing is nothing will Change.Those kinds of people do not respect anything.That is how they live.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2014)

lgmthbs said:


> Thats it!It doesn't matter where you go,any time of year.Look at any bank fishing areas.Mosquito and Berlin causeways are some of the worst.Berlin has trash cans right by their cars where they park.I watched a guy at the rocky river pick up all his trash throw it in the woods and walk right by a trash can.I just don't get it


Mosquito causeway is the worst, never seen anything like that. It's just as bad on the ice cigarette butts, propane bottles, cans, and bait containers plus miscellaneous wrappers


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Maybe posting this sign would help


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> Am offended am a hillbilly and that is called white trash my brother and on this site if u make fun of a minority of some sort u get warned on this site! Hillbillies are considered white people so it's alright bullshit! I might have to get a lawyer for the cause! I hate trash in every race and people need to thin them out period!


Also are country and are state don't have the funds to patrol like they need to cause we got to pay for all thoses


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

if they leave trash I can imagine what there house looks like...and their car....and the yard...


----------



## hydrasportbill (Sep 11, 2012)

jared015 said:


> I'd just like to say how disappointed people who fish mogadore and leave trash.
> 
> You're lazy and disrespectful if you leave plastic cigar tips, donut boxes, McDonald's wrappers everywhere, general trash, etc.
> View attachment 226247
> ...


I CAN'T BELIEVE I SAYING THIS BUT I HATE SEEING TOBACCO SPIT ALL AROUND THE FISHING AREA,THERE IS ALTERNATIVES WE KNOW......


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> Also are country and are state don't have the funds to patrol like they need to cause we got to pay for all thoses


Worthless


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

While all litter angers me. What especially ^%$&#@$ ticks me off. Is the empty propane 1 lb tanks left out on the ice. At least spilled food will biodegrade. But how long will those tanks remain on the bottom of our lakes. And yes I clean up what I see.

I mostly boat fish but when I do go shore fishing now and then. It feels like I am standing in the middle of a cities dump.

Einstein said two things were infinite . The size of the universe and the ignorance of man. He added that at times he doubted on the universe. I would like to add to his brief list. The extent of laziness in man is also of infinite proportions


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

It's a habit of mine to pick up any floating trash while out in my boat. One day on Atwood I spotted what looked like a white plastic container. As I went motoring passed it my friend scooped it up and it was a fully loaded diaper. It was a good laugh seeing the disgusted look on his face. 
There's always going to be a certain percentage of people that just flat out suck. Here are the only 4 reasons why people litter.
1. Stupid
2. Lazy
3. Don't care about anything but themselves
4. All the above


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

lgmthbs said:


> The sad thing is nothing will Change.Those kinds of people do not respect anything.That is how they live.


Unfortunately probably true.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I see it all the time,its sad but the only thing to do is start busting people and making examples out of them. 1000 $ fine would get people thinkin. Up in marion county I see piles of trash along the sciota, truckloads of trash.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

odell daniel said:


> I see it all the time,its sad but the only thing to do is start busting people and making examples out of them. 1000 $ fine would get people thinkin. Up in marion county I see piles of trash along the sciota, truckloads of trash.


Open season that's what needs done cleanse the trash!


----------



## closing time (Jul 2, 2007)

[


----------

